# A weird Hybrid update w/pics



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

Well one, unfortunately got stuck in a rock and died but the larger of the two franken fish, 1/2 Neolamprologus Buescheri, 1/2 Altolamprologus Calvus White CHaitika... he is huge for a 1 1/2 year old fish @ almost 3 inches.

In the past he/she has looked kinda brownish green with clear calvus spots an enlongated body and faint striping. Not very stunning honestly. I keep him in my Calvus growout tank because he's fairly docile and seems to be pretty chilled out unless he's messed with by one of the Calvus. The Calvus treat him like one of their own and I think this "he" might be a she because it does a fair amount of shell shaking etc for the 12 or so juvi calvus males (The calvus are same age but 1/2 inch smaller on avg.

Anyway, lately his calvus like stripes have been fading and he's turning red! Almost maroon... ALso, very big teeth. Here's some pics. It's a bow front so I tried to add sharpness but I'm no photogra[her so...

























No worries, not intending to breed I just wanted to see where this weird mix goes.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

WOW! I really like it even though it's a hybrid. If I had the space I would buy it from you.


----------



## Norm66 (Mar 3, 2005)

He's (she's?) pretty cool looking actually. I can definitely see both the parents in him(her).


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

dude you should make your own strain!!! lol the bioG red calvish strain lol calvish instead of calvus thats funny.. thats a sick lookin fish.. i had a calvus that looked part white part yellow that i bought from someone but it met its doom when my power went out for 3 days in the hurricane.. still havent found it.. gota rip down the whole tank 2moro to see what else i find lol


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

m1ke715m said:


> dude you should make your own strain!!!


Interesting fish no doubt, but I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t think there would be much of a market for a Tanganyikan hybrid. We (Tang keepers) tend to be a bit snobbish about the heritage of our fish. :lol:


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thank you keeping up with the pics on this fish, I have been watching it since you first posted a pic of the two. 

I like that its turning color, considering the parents are not that color


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah the reddish hue is really coming in. It shakes in front of a shell like a male calvus beckoning females into a shell but can't say wether it's female or not.

Maybe I'll breed him to every species I have and create the ALL powerful Super tang!

I don't think I'll breed and distribute as I am a bit of a snob myself but I may post a pic or two on a "Name that Species" post to mess with people's heads a little! :lol:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

jrf said:


> m1ke715m said:
> 
> 
> > dude you should make your own strain!!!
> ...


I love the irony in this statement. Considering that most of the variety of species we have from Tanganyika probably started off as a hybrid. :lol:


----------



## shon982 (Jun 18, 2010)

Cool fish 

but yeah there is a huge difference between man made hybridization and evolution through natural selection in the lake itself lol


----------



## Riverwater (Nov 3, 2010)

It's a pretty looking fish nonetheless.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

nodima said:


> I love the irony in this statement. Considering that most of the variety of species we have from Tanganyika probably started off as a hybrid. :lol:


I think you'll find this statement is a bit off the mark. There is evidence of a few species hybridization, but most is far from the truth.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Fogelhund - fair point and perhaps I was using hybridization too broadly.


----------



## sik-lid (Sep 6, 2011)

jrf said:


> m1ke715m said:
> 
> 
> > dude you should make your own strain!!!
> ...


You would be incorrect. If something is produced and someone else finds it interesting enough, it does not matter what it is it suddenly has value.


----------



## mobafrontlover (May 1, 2011)

Who would that thought those two fish could even breed. I never would have though to me that's like having an alto and a multi breeding together


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

sik-lid said:


> jrf said:
> 
> 
> > m1ke715m said:
> ...


I think he is just stating the obvious, the market for Tanganyikans is relatively small, and the people that keep them usually fit a certain stereotype. The majority of the people that keep Tangs would not be interested in a hybrid. There is a certain degree of snobby-ish-ness in tang keepers lol, hence why everybody is so picky about locales, not mixing variants, ect.

If the hybrid was more colorful the malawi guys might be interested :lol:

Edit: BioG, I still think its a cool mix! I'm glad you updated us.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

*ahud*
If the hybrid was more colorful the malawi guys might be interested

Wrong


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

I am enjoying this argument.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

whatever.. i keep alot of rare tangs and rare malawi.. and id keep that fish in a heartbeat... granted itd go in my male peacok/hap mixed tank or with the group of different local comps i have that i dont intend on breeding but id still keep it


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

Ah, but it isn't from Tanganyika. It's from "Lake My Garage, Utah". I believe it is the one and only holotype which I have dubbed "ALtolamproBogus Mohicannus"! :lol:


----------



## mobafrontlover (May 1, 2011)

Lmao


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

BioG said:


> "ALtolamproBogus Mohicannus"


 :lol:


----------



## sik-lid (Sep 6, 2011)

BioG said:


> Ah, but it isn't from Tanganyika. It's from "Lake My Garage, Utah". I believe it is the one and only holotype which I have dubbed "ALtolamproBogus Mohicannus"! :lol:


LMAO I'll take a half dozen of your Altolamprbogus Mohicannus frankencichlids.. :thumb:


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

any update on this fish?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

In your LFS now! :wink: 
Tang cichlid guys well we are interested to see what can breed with what but most of us hate BigGs prob.

Except for some reason Tropheus. So many kids about keeping em looking for the next big thing I guess.


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

huh? I just want to know what happened with this fish.. total length behavior and such. not looking to spark an ethics debate.


----------



## Hdog (Jul 26, 2012)

is this guy still around? if so any update pics? after two years it must be big


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It's been over a year since BioG posted so it's possible we won't ever know what happened.


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

booooooooooooooooo


----------

